# Quick Glo Owner With Jay Leno



## GTs58 (Aug 5, 2017)

Does anyone use this product? Does it actually help seal up the pits in the chrome so it doesn't rust again the day after cleaning? I usually wax my chrome after rust cleaning and polishing but waxing the chrome rims on a caliper brake bike is a no no.


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 5, 2017)

I use it and like the results. Very easy to use.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Aug 7, 2017)

It works great.


----------



## wrongway (Aug 8, 2017)

That stuff looks amazing! No more steel wool on rims. I like that. I'm allergic to metal so the steel wool always bothers me.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 8, 2017)

wrongway said:


> That stuff looks amazing! No more steel wool on rims. I like that. I'm allergic to metal so the steel wool always bothers me.




I use Turtle Wax's Chrome Polish and *rust remover, *$2.25 for 12 ozs. So far I haven't had any rims that needed anything more drastic. That Quick Glo better be damn good at $15 for 8 ozs.
Anyone ever compare these two products?
Found out that Quick Glo is a Carnauba wax and pumice mix and I'm sure there are a few other ingredients.


----------



## spoker (Aug 8, 2017)

yep the turtle and 4 ott steel wool work really well!


----------



## wrongway (Aug 9, 2017)

Looks like I'd better try the Turtle Wax first.


----------

